# Equipment List of my BonsaimaxX



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi there,
after being absent for for longer time I want to post my Equipment list today.:wave:
First there ist a Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector, which will be replaced by a Mitsubishi HC5000 full HD projektor.
It is getting its video Signals from a Denon DVD 1910 DVD Player.
As an amplifier theres working a Denon AVR3802 in my little Hometheater.
Also there is an 7.1 Speaker Setup from Teufel (a german Speaker manufacturer) called Theater3 with 4 Dipol speakers as Surround and Backcenter.

For controlling the Subwoofer I am using a Behringer Feedback destroyer.

And lastnot Least a Philips Pronto SBC-RU940 programmable Remote control, wich controls all the A/V Equipment, the lights, Air Condition an a via Motor maskable screen.

some Pics:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thomas Funke said:


> Hi there,
> after being absent for for longer time I want to post my Equipment list today.:wave:


Nice Room !!!!:T:T 

Are you using any acoustical treatment??? ... It looks very clean. How is the sound???


----------

